# 1st Annual Chub Cay Invitational



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

*1st Annual Chub Cay Invitational Tournament Set for April *

The 1st Annual Chub Cay Invitational will be held April 2-4, 2020, at the popular Chub Cay Resort & Marina Club, located at the southern tip of the Berry Islands in the Bahamas. Tournament Director Robert “Fly” Navarro says the contest will feature two days of fishing for blue and white marlin, plus sailfish, using a release format. There will also be weight divisions for tuna, wahoo and dolphin. The Invitational is open to all Chub Cay members as well as the general public. The tournament is presented by the Chub Cay Resort & Marina Club and Fly Zone Fishing.

“This tournament will showcase the Chub Cay Resort & Marina Club, which is fully operational and open to the public. It did not suffer any major damage from Hurricane Dorian, unlike the Northern Bahamas, and is a world-class facility,” says Navarro, president of Fly Zone Fishing. “There are plenty of slips available for visiting boats and wonderful fishing just offshore.”

The entry fee will be $4,000 per team, There will be a $500 discount if entered by February 1st, 2020. The top female and junior angler will be recognized, plus the top outboard-powered boat will also receive prizes. The heaviest game fish (10-pound minimum) will earn trophies in addition to Calcutta jackpots. The Chub Cay Invitational will use a boat tournament format. International Game Fish Association standard rules will apply, with the single exception of handing off the rod one time immediately after hook-up. Professional anglers are not allowed. 

“We just want people to fish the way they normally do and have a good time,” Navarro adds. “Chub Cay is accessible to sport fishers as well as larger outboard boats so we want everyone to enjoy themselves and all the Bahamas has to offer.”

The prolific and deep trench known as the Tongue of the Ocean is a short run from Chub Cay Resort. The abundance of bait and consistent numbers of marlin has earned the resort the nickname, “Billfish Capital & Marina Club of the Bahamas.” It has been a big-game destination since the early days of the sport. 

For more information on the tournament, contact Fly Navarro at 561-310-9214 or email: [email protected]. For additional information about the resort and its amenities, please visit: www.chubcayfishingtournament.com

###


----------

